# Nouvellechef's Super Soil FAQ



## sMACkaddict

So, I went through the main thread, and some others, and compiled an FAQ, of sorts.  I think Rosebud suggested a new thread with all these answers a while ago, but I couldn't find it.  I pulled these notes for my own use and figured they might help some other people out too.  

In no particular order:

*RECIPE*


> 18cf organic soil or Pro mix or the like
> 2cf rice hulls
> 1tb per gal of medium or 12c, soybean meal
> 1tb per gal of medium or 12c, alfalfa meal
> 10lb's bone meal
> 18 cups Dolomite lime
> 4lb's epsom
> 6lb's rock phosphate
> 5lb's Azomite
> 1c humic acid
> 6lb's kelp meal
> 6lb's green sand
> 8lb's Bio-tone/Plant-tone(depot)




*AMOUNT OF FINISHED SUPER SOIL FOR FULL RECIPE*


> Been awhile since I made full batch. But 7.4gal in cf. With all the other items its prob another 2cf. So that would be 150gal give or take.





> Makes about 160gal




*COOKING SOIL*


> In a well vented space, like mine, where the soil cooks. It need to be kept constantly moist. So for me its about that amount of water over a month, give or take. There is no runoff. Its in a baby pool and needs to be in a container w/ no holes.




*DO YOU TOP DRESS?*


> No. Not really. I do top off as over time of watering the soil level falls a bit. But literally prob 3% of total volume of container.




*SUPER SOIL RATIO*


> 1: Some strains just cannot tolerate a 50% ratio. Others take 75%, hot mix. Some will always not make it, like 2 BM x PW that I popped. Burned up while all others thrived. Always start with less, 1st cycle. Then next roud if you think she can handle it. Bump it up.





> Only way to tell on a trial run with a strain and the mix is give it a go. I generally put 75% hot, but thats for multi plant pots. A single I did 50%. But start at 30% and get a feel for it.




*WORM CASTINGS*


> 2: With the proper 30 day cook time. The castings can be eliminated. Just not needed for nitrogen with the soy/alfalfa. This may be the reason light feeders burn up. Readily available nitrgoen from castings and slow release soy/alfalfa, is too much for some girls or boys.




*CLONING*


> You need to inoculate each clone in dip with mycogrow soluble or add to water and drench soil with myco in the water.
> It basically kickstarts them for their life. As long as you dont add a bunch of junk to the girls during the cycle, it only takes one dip with rooted cut, then into medium. Or I have just dumped it via watering also. Spendy that way. Mycogrow soluble will last along time. Just need like a shot glass full and dip the baby roots into it. She will take off like crazy soon. Eating up some organic goodness.




*FEEDING*


> No teas, no bottled nutrients for the entire cycle. Just tap water let sat out for 48 hours w/ 1tb unsulphered molasses per gal of water. You need to inoculate each clone in dip with mycogrow soluble or add to water and drench soil with myco in the water.





> And adding anything to the mix, beyond te recipe. Is all you after that. I know it works as is for dozens of strains. Wouldn't it be nice grow multi strains per bucket?




*RECYCLING SOIL*


> Haha. nah. No man. No new soil when you got all that around. The un-ammended, re-cycled medium gets used as the 50% on top.





> Thanx. You will like it. Ladies thrive in it. After you harvest, bang the rootball, separate it and shake the excess off. Full recipe gets added back in to however much your gonna need. Just think 3 cycles out. So if your gonna grow 3 plants, in 10 gal buckets, you would need 45gal(bit extra is nice) of the mix. The rest gets used for new cuttings. Cuttings eat up the leftovers in the soil. It's really nice not buying soil. The new batch I made has been cycled 7 times. If your using peat based soil medium. It's important you get grade A peat. The Pro-mix black bag is the only one that has it. The ones you see most are the white bag, it has grade C and will degrade fast and become acidic.





> No sifting. Just take your time when knocking medium from root structure. Your goal is 90% of roots taken out.



I did this without permission, assumed it would be ok, but we all know what happens when you assume...


----------



## WeedHopper

Good read. Thank you.


----------

